# Collie/Coonhound Mix



## mpjeffnorton (May 9, 2017)

I have a 7 month old Collie-Coonhound mix. I know she wants to chase birds, she was showing it when I went fishing last week. What is the best way to start her training and any steps to make her successful hunting dog would be appreciated. I want to do it myself and not pay for it. So any tools and guidebooks would be a great help as well.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

With that bloodline, what are you hoping she will do when she finds the birds? Neither of those breeds are known as "bird" dogs.


----------



## BPerkins﻿ (May 3, 2017)

BPturkeys said:


> With that bloodline, what are you hoping she will do when she finds the birds? Neither of those breeds are known as "bird" dogs.


Agreed. But in my limited real world experience, a lot of the success of training depends on the dog's personality.

I like to start with fetch. The thing you are looking to encourage is sharing (ie. having the dog bring you the toy back and release it next to you).

Once the dog is proficient, I move onto getting them to bring me the toy I point to. (In anticipation of playing the game).

Once they know what I want them to get, and know to bring it back... things are pretty straightforward from there.

Again, this is just what has worked with me (with mixed results). And it seems like training any animal has a lot to do with what type of approach works for your temperament as an owner.

But more so than letting you know what to do, I am hoping someone can let me know what I am doing wrong. So far I have had mixed results (success, but to varying degrees).

Any changes I can make for my next go, or even things I could start doing now (if it's not too late), would be helpful.


----------



## mpjeffnorton (May 9, 2017)

So what kind of hunting is this dog known for? If any...


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm not a dog trainer, but the collie is known as a livestock dog and a hound is usually more for tracking mammals. Although I had a border collie which hunted pheasants very well. The books "Gun Dog" or "Water Dog" by Wolters are great resources for training dogs.

..


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Haha my first thought when I saw this thread title was of all the work to comb out the mud, burrs and "porcupine eggs" after a day of hunting.

LOL










-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Packout said:


> I'm not a dog trainer, but the collie is known as a livestock dog and a hound is usually more for tracking mammals. Although I had a border collie which hunted pheasants very well.


Use whatcha got.






-DallanC


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Use whatcha got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or get what you need. I know GOOB hunts elk with a shotgun but. . . . .


----------

